# happy with the TUDE again...



## Lobstah (Jul 8, 2012)

figured id take advantage of the july promo with the Attitude, ordered 2 landrace strains from world of seeds,  Pakistan Valley and Wild Thialand   but the freebie's are awesome 5 different stains 1 bean each and 3 beans of auto flower pakistan ryder ( fem ) never raised 3 auto ladies should be fun.  the Attitude and their stealth shipping can not be beat ,,,  just awesome   Thanks
     i will keep yall posted on arrival and bean sprouting ...


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW   the beans are here,  what a pack of freebies, 
   6  world of seeds  northern lights x big bud  auto fem
   1 dinafem  white widow  fem
   1 dinafem  haze  auto   fem
   1 samsara seeds  alquimista  fem
   1 delicious seeds  critical sensi star
   1 world of seeds   pakistan  ryder  fem
 and the t-shirt is just to funny.   just another happy customer..  thanks


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice Lobstah....just a heads up on the auto paki fem. I had one that didn't auto and I believe a cpl other peeps did as well. Still turned out to be good smoke with the added bonus of being able to clone her and run her a Cpl times.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 19, 2012)

About ten days, not bad.  That's a nice string of ladies.  Stay safe!


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks hammy i will keep a note on that,  ya power hope they all be pretty


----------

